# canon pixma mx366 printer



## jergem (Feb 17, 2012)

hi guys i have a problem on canon pixma 366 printer, the error show on screen was 5100, my cartrigde was new. what can i do to fix it


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is in the slot ok,pull it out and put it back

do you have the canon printer icon in the tray,if you do click on it and try

diagnose and repair


----------



## jergem (Feb 17, 2012)

thank you for replay


----------



## jergem (Feb 17, 2012)

hi is there a software reseter or adjusment program for the canon pixma mx366,
and how to reset


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it should be in your manual

Reset Auto Fax setting ,Canon MX366 - YouTube


----------



## jergem (Feb 17, 2012)

how about the error is ink absorber is full.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Solving error 5B00 on printers Canon Pixma IP6210D and IP6220D ~ Fix your printer !


----------

